# My daughter, the Rescue Queen!



## Ronni (May 27, 2022)

Paige was a Vet Tech before she had kids.  The youngest Vet Tech (18) to hold a senior position in the Clinic in which she worked with a half dozen vet tech twice her age.  The Vets at the clinic recognized her passion for helping animals in need, and promoted her accordingly, over the strenuous objections of other staff who had been there longer.  Paige studied late into the night every night, gaining well over a dozen certifications in various aspects of her field, surpassing her colleagues consistently with her knowledge, and passion for animal welfare. 
Paige has turned her passion and knowledge into rescue.  Having 3 young children and homeschooling them, and running a family life and home (her primary passion) has limited her time and dedication to holding down a Vet Tech job.  Rescue fulfills her need and her passions.  Her skillset and experience is in high demand in rescue.  She has affiliated with a rescue/animal control organization close to where she lives and is in high demand. 

This is Charlie, her latest rescue.  We don't mention the 5 foster kittens she's been bottle feeding till she can get them to eat on their own, the 4 other kittens she's fostering who lost their Mama and oh by the way, the Mama kitty whose kittens didn't survive and who, with Paige's encouragement, has been willing to nurse those 4 kitties who lost their Mama.

Charlie is a gunshot victim. He is the innocent victim of a feud between neighbors. Charlie is so incredibly sweet.  Quiet, submissive, just wants to please and be with his people. His massive wounds almost killed him, WOULD have killed him if not for Paige's dedicated efforts to breathe life into him when Charlie was ready to give up. 

She doesn't know I"m posting this.  She would be horrified if she did know.  For her, it's all about the animals and not at all about her.  But I wanted to give her kudos, and to have you all acknowledge her contributions, even if she doesn't know.  I am SO PROUD OF HER!!!


----------



## Pinky (May 27, 2022)

Paige is a young woman after my own heart. I applaud her dedication to, and love for, animals. Bless your daughter. She is a real gem.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 27, 2022)

Ronni said:


> Paige was a Vet Tech before she had kids.  The youngest Vet Tech (18) to hold a senior position in the Clinic in which she worked with a half dozen vet tech twice her age.  The Vets at the clinic recognized her passion for helping animals in need, and promoted her accordingly, over the strenuous objections of other staff who had been there longer.  Paige studied late into the night every night, gaining well over a dozen certifications in various aspects of her field, surpassing her colleagues consistently with her knowledge, and passion for animal welfare.
> Paige has turned her passion and knowledge into rescue.  Having 3 young children and homeschooling them, and running a family life and home (her primary passion) has limited her time and dedication to holding down a Vet Tech job.  Rescue fulfills her need and her passions.  Her skillset and experience is in high demand in rescue.  She has affiliated with a rescue/animal control organization close to where she lives and is in high demand.
> 
> This is Charlie, her latest rescue.  We don't mention the 5 foster kittens she's been bottle feeding till she can get them to eat on their own, the 4 other kittens she's fostering who lost their Mama and oh by the way, the Mama kitty whose kittens didn't survive and who, with Paige's encouragement, has been willing to nurse those 4 kitties who lost their Mama.
> ...


Paige is to be admired, she's an angel.  You should be very proud.....thanks to both of you!


----------



## SmoothSeas (May 27, 2022)

@Ronni, so when this thread is on page 3 or 4, you absolutely have to share this with her.  her heart will be swelling with pride that her mom posted.

@Ronni's daughter   -  your passion and compassion are beyond admirable  -  I'm proud of you. too!

eta:  sending healing vibes to Charlie.  and if you would...  if you could...  give Charlie a cookie for me (pretty please?)


----------



## jujube (May 27, 2022)

Bless her.


----------



## Ronni (May 27, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> @Ronni, so when this thread is on page 3 or 4, you absolutely have to share this with her.  her heart will be swelling with pride that her mom posted.
> 
> @Ronni's daughter   -  your passion and compassion are beyond admirable  -  I'm proud of you. too!
> 
> eta:  sending healing vibes to Charlie.  and if you would...  if you could...  give Charlie a cookie for me (pretty please?)


I’m at Paige’s house frequently. I always bring “stuff” for the animals or the grands or both!  I will absolutely dedicate one of those dog things/treats from/to you!!  He deserves every bit of loving, from whatever source!


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2022)

awww.. wow.. I'm just  so shocked at that poor dogs' injuries...bless Paige... and my own daughter who rescue and tend and re-home sick animals, may there be more of them in this world...


----------

